# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  Unable to Fly

## deeptrance

Yes, I'm still alive. And well. I've been in a very inconsistant dry spell since near January and have been having lots of lucid moments, but no full blown LDs... until now.

I dreamt I was making a video game to show off to my friends. It was a combination of Zelda, Donkey Kong, and a FPS. One of my friends told me through a disembodied voice that it was terrible and had no plot while I watched his game screen. The thought occurred to me that this was a strange thing to do, but I didn't realize that I was dreaming just yet.

Then I was walking down the halls of my old elementary school when I turned a corner and woke up. In a half-awake state I remembered about the MILD technique and repeated to my self, "I'm dreaming. I'm dreaming," while imagining myself performing various reality checks. When I finally fell asleep it took me less than two minutes to realize I was dreaming.

I was full of excitement, as I hadn't had an LD for awhile, and immediately tried to test the extent of my LD powers. I was in front of my house standing in the street and jumped in the air and dove straight forward. I was about to fly... but then I hit the ground. Then I remembered I had read somewhere in this forum about the lotus position being a more effective way of flying, so I tried that. I got better results than the first attempt, but I wouldn't exactly call it flying. It was more like travelling agonizingly slow 5 inches from the ground and occasionally bumping into it. I found a group of college kids and when one insulted me about my lack of dream abilities, I pulled back to pulverize him with a blast of energy. What happened instead was that I stood there with my arm outstretched and looked really stupid.

When I woke up, I remembered something. I've never been able to fly in my LDs, or, if I can, I never am able to enjoy it fully. I'm either flying to slow or close to the ground, or both. Dream powers are limited and very tempermental if at all. Scenes are hard to change. You would think that after awhile it would be easier to do all of these things with ease, but I haven't in almost the year since I started LDing. Does anyone know how I can fly easier and have more control over other dream elements? That would help me greatly if you do.

----------


## sirmongoose

hey dude, i was just flying around in my dream last night (for the first time) after my entire woodshop class turned into zombies and i had to smash their heads in with a c clamp, ater realizeing i was dreaming i just hoped up and flapped my arms a little ibit and flew up into the air into the attacthed construction traits room.  I tried earlyer in the dream to invision weapson in my hands and i did not work.  Some things are just hard to do at first . it all takes is practice, someitmes i wake up when i know im dreaming just from the exictment, its quite a trip.  id say just like everyone else, start small , get comfertable with your surroundings befor you try anything crazy. take it one step at a time


enjoy yourself

----------


## italianmonkey

feel the air density
it _has_ to be dense, to hold your weight

----------


## Spoof

This is the way that I usually fly:

    1)Crouch at the knees and waist so that you are looking at the ground.
    2)Tense your whole body before jumping.
    3)Jump as high and as hard as you can while realeasing all the tension in your body.  I also look up at the sky because if I look at the ground, sometimes I won't be able to fly.
    4)Choose a way to fly.  This is not really a step, more like a preference.  I like to fly like Neo, with my arms at my sides, out at a small angle.

Whenever I fly, I pretend that there is no gravity , and because I know that I am dreaming, I know that ANYTHING is possible.

If you still need more help, there is a nice tutorial in the tutorial section.

----------


## adamL28

Here's what I do from my experience. Either:

- Take a running jump, then a 'double jump' and put your arms forward and look to where you are going. Imagine a 'whooshing' sensation and you must really believe you can do it.

- Focus on an invisible object where you wish to fly, and imagine yourself being pulled towards it like a magnet. I tried this the first time and I ended up going pretty damn fast! If you are using a visible object such as a building as your focus point, just be careful to stop before you hit it   ::D:   I did that once.....

----------


## HyperNova

Ive been having LDs every day for the last past weeks, its weird; sometimes i know its a dream but for some reason i cant be bothered having an LD   ::?:   Anyway, im also having trouble with flying these are some atempts:

1.) I am at a feild in the middle of nowhere all around there is grass as far as i can see, i thow my self infront and spread my legs and arms, i move in the air for a couple of seconds then hit the ground by my stomack (since i moved further then i would in real life i should use this as a hint that anything is possible just believe.) I try again and fly higher for a couple of seconds but then land on my stomack realy annoyed.

2) I am at my school and i try to fly but same thing happens as no. 1. So i amagin that im swimming and so i suddenly appear at a sea/sky   ::?:   but then i appear at this strange place where the floor is this kind of map, i jump into a 2d house on the map and get transported to somewhere (cant remeber)

3) Im in a room on in a high building, its night and there is a big window with no glass, I jump out of the window and spread my arms, i fall. I fall below the building but i am still in the sky, i pull my self up and start flying. I try to fly really fast so i do and i go so fast i hit light speed (really really cool its like being pulled by this magnetic force) but i go to fast and end up orbiting a different planet so i fly light speed back. I go into a different building trying to look for someone name Orange  ::?:   even though i know her real name for some reason shes called orange. I cant find her and loose Lucidity.

4) Im at this place (cant explain and forgot) i relise im dreaming and i want to rule. I stand still look up at a ledge above me and start flying upward to it Neo style.

Im all over the place with flying i need help as well, also i hate not being able to do powers as well, i look like a right idiot when im trying to shoot at someone who is taking the piss out of me!

----------


## [Alpha]-0mega-

I usually fly, because I am "my self-designed alter-ego'' which can do basically everything possible and impossible  :tongue2: 

You COULD try, of course to fly, to think of you not flying away from ground, but the ground ''flying away'' from you.
Same effect, only you remain static.
(seen the matrix 1? The part where they ''need guns, lots of guns'' They stand still, the weapon racks move to them, try doing that).

----------


## HyperNova

But the mtrix thing sound kind of crap becuase yor not actually flying.

OOO could you tell me about your alter ego and how you made it!

----------


## Roxas

Just jump really high up. i had my first LD yesturday with a fight with sepiroth but sadly i only knew how to fly up so i guess i lost that fight  ::D:

----------


## deeptrance

Thanks for the replies. I am going to try to remember all this the next time I attempt a LD.

----------


## [Alpha]-0mega-

> _Originally posted by HyperNova_
> *But the mtrix thing sound kind of crap becuase yor not actually flying.
> 
> OOO could you tell me about your alter ego and how you made it!*



Well I wrote that in the ''subconscious'' thread already.

And the matrix thing might sound crap  :tongue2:  But at least it's better than not flying (I don't use this anyway =_= lol).

But I bet it feels just like you're really flying. Oh well

Of course you could also STRONGLY imagine having wings. And if it works, fly with em  :tongue2:

----------


## Wolffe

> _Originally posted by HyperNova_
> *But the mtrix thing sound kind of crap becuase yor not actually flying.
> *



You think you're flying with the other methods?   ::wink:: 

Rather conveniently, on another note, a Matrix ideology is the best way for achieving everything, I find, in my dreams!

----------


## hyper_angel

What I do is create a belt or a ring. You have to believe it gives you the power to fly - it usually works, although you have to have expectations. I created a moonbelt and it gave me the ability to float, like on the moon. Not very interesting.

----------


## icantfly

When I try to fly i normaly go like fifty ft in the air then come down faster then i should. but i can make other things and people fly with ease.

----------


## Wolffe

Also, your level of lucidity seems to alter how well you can fly. The more lucid, the less of an ass your unconscious is about letting you do it XD Do a bit of hand-rubbing and detail-examining before trying and you should find it a lot easier. Ya could imagine yourself a pair of wings too  :tongue2:

----------


## Amethyst Star

There _is_ also this:  http://www.dreamviews.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=14412

----------


## Amethyst Star

There _is_ also this:  http://www.dreamviews.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=14412

----------


## savagekatie

The first time i ever flew i was lucid and i wanted to do something fun. I wanted to fly damn it. I tried to jump up i tried to float i tried it all. And when all else failed i threw myself off a balcony and just supermanned it. It was great. I highly suggest it. And if you are a fantasy fan... (god i feel like a dork) grab a broom and just get on it and see if you can fly. I find props helped me before i had full control. But once you fly a couple of time, it&#39;s no problem, so when in doubt jump off a hill or balcony or something. Just expect to fly.

----------


## element

Hi, this is my first post. for a long time now I have tried flying. all i can manage is to take off for a few feet but no more. I tried everything. I made a whole city of people fly. I climbed buidlings and trees. but then i find a higher obstacle above me. I can control characters, travel quickly, walk on water, shapeshift, etc. what do i do?? of note i was able to fly freely years ago!

----------


## hprib012

When I first learned to fly (lol) I would go to the edge of some building or cliff, focused on what I wanted (to fly), cleared my mind of any doubt, and jumped. Took a couple of times to get this right but after just landing on my feet, or semi-flying, eventually I learned to do it. Now I kind of kick of the ground and lift off if I want to fly.

----------


## hprib012

Put a blast of energy right behind your feet when you get a few feet off the ground. Like you want to fly across a lake or something. You should be able to get enough momentum to start really flying, once you do though don't think about falling or landing, just focus on the fact that you are flying.

----------


## Dabe

Put away the mindset about gravitation, let's thinking about zero gravity

----------

